# auger rubbing



## JimmyJ (Feb 21, 2014)

was just putting snowblower away for the year and noticed the front augers are rubbing inside in the back, not getting much play in it and they are not hitting right now, **** near cut thru the housing, any ideas?


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

did youy hit something to bend the augers


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Make sure the bucket is tight to the tractor assembly. If the attachment screws are loose, the bucket can flex while working, resulting in occasional contact with the augers. The other issue can be ice and stones/debris that freeze to the rakes after work is done. Next time out, they scrape the bucket until they work loose. MH


----------



## JimmyJ (Feb 21, 2014)

this happened on my last time out with it, was cutting back some deep heavy banks with it,


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

I would check the auger bearings The 2 on each side of the housing and also the back bearing to see if its moved. If not sounds like you bent the auger.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

did you ever find out what the problem was with this ?

the only machine I had that did that, was the Gilson 55012, and the auger shaft was bent, and the mid bearing on its way out.


----------

